# Banned From irc.rollitup.org



## taunt (Jun 15, 2009)

My brother was in the chat on irc.rollitup.org and was kidding around and said he was 12 and got instant banned for it... anyway's he is 24 year's old"alil inmature" and my host mask is now banned from network... My normal nick is Ky|e and my brother's is indoe. If I could get back on the network that would be SUPER! anyway's please help me out.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 16, 2009)

Well he should not have been kidding around about that. We take age seriously here, no joking around when you are asked by a moderator or chat @op how old you are. He did say 12 when I asked him so I asked again and he typed twelve. What am I to think? You must be 18 to be here and when you say 12, you leave me no choice, sorry. russ0r will have to lift the ban in chat if you are telling the truth, but now how are we to know this?


----------



## taunt (Jun 16, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Well he should not have been kidding around about that. We take age seriously here, no joking around when you are asked by a moderator or chat @op how old you are. He did say 12 when I asked him so I asked again and he typed twelve. What am I to think? You must be 18 to be here and when you say 12, you leave me no choice, sorry. russ0r will have to lift the ban in chat if you are telling the truth, but now how are we to know this?


Ya I cant really control what my little brotha does, But I would hope that you've gotten to know my alias abit "Ky|e" and know that i'm old enough and not a problem causer. Just like to chat with people that have experience in growing. anyway's Thanx again chiceh for checkin into it and getting me unbanned, I really missed hangin out those few day's I couldnt join.


----------



## revolverfunk (Jun 12, 2011)

i was just banned from the chat too... i shouldnt have been a cunt...


----------



## ky|e (Jun 14, 2011)

lol funny stuff.. I'm a voice in the chatroom now.


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Mar 18, 2019)

does the chat still work? I cant seem to get online


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

Cwrighty9420 said:


> does the chat still work? I cant seem to get online


We no longer have it sorry


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> We no longer have it sorry


oh that's a shame, how comes?


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

Cwrighty9420 said:


> oh that's a shame, how comes?


Just no one used it after a while and we stopped supporting it


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> Just no one used it after a while and we stopped supporting it


fair enough


----------



## callies (Mar 18, 2019)

Chiceh said:


> Well he should not have been kidding around about that. We take age seriously here, no joking around when you are asked by a moderator or chat @op how old you are. He did say 12 when I asked him so I asked again and he typed twelve. What am I to think? You must be 18 to be here and when you say 12, you leave me no choice, sorry. russ0r will have to lift the ban in chat if you are telling the truth, but now how are we to know this?


dont lift the ban people they are playing trolls or just to childish to show respect should be banned regardless of being over 18. ill be a lesson well learned for that user


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2019)

callies said:


> dont lift the ban people they are playing trolls or just to childish to show respect should be banned regardless of being over 18. ill be a lesson well learned for that user


Your opinion is a little late
You quoted a 10 year old post lol


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thi


sunni said:


> Your opinion is a little late
> You quoted a 10 year old post lol


think he was high just having a read and dropped a reply loool


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 20, 2019)

Cwrighty9420 said:


> Thi
> 
> think he was high just having a read and dropped a reply loool


People are high on here?


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 20, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> People are high on here?


about a pound


----------

